

Mastering the CSS rem unit: All units are made equal, sort of. - ludwigw
http://writing.ludwignz.com/post/all-units-are-made-equal-sort-of

======
anonymouz
A possible counterpoint: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11799236/should-
i-use-px-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11799236/should-i-use-px-or-
rem-in-my-css)

~~~
ludwigw
Alluded to in the article is why 'px for everything', is not better than
'rems'.

Sure, browsers now scale _everything_ up when users zoom, but that doesn't
give me, the author, control. I don't have the ability to bump up/down all the
text on the page by the same ratio at certain viewport sizes. If I wanted to
do this, I'd have to rewrite every 'px' value.

The main point in that counterpoint is that 'px' give greater clarity when
authoring CSS, which isn't truly. 'rems' also allow you to use one unit for
everything. A 'rem' is a 'rem' is whatever I make a 'rem' in my html{}.

A 'px' is a 'px' is whatever a 'px' is at 96dpi. No matter what I do.

